
Unreal Engine on iOS and Mac in Jeopardy - silleknarf
https://venturebeat.com/2020/08/17/apples-epic-retaliation-unreal-engine-on-ios-and-mac-in-jeopardy/
======
jamil7
> Not only does this prohibit updates to Fortnite on iOS, but it could impact
> every game that uses Epic’s Unreal Engine game creation tools.

Is this because Epic can't test and develop Unreal on iOS or macOS? Apple's
petty overreaction aside here, how do game developers using Unreal feel being
caught in the middle of this fued?

~~~
bsaul
how do game developers using Unreal feel being caught in the middle of this
fued?

Bad, obviously, but i fail to see your point...

~~~
jamil7
The point I'm getting at is does Tim Sweeney have to answer to anyone? like
game developers or share holders? won't they eventually just blame Epic for
this if they're not interested in being caught up in this whole battle?

~~~
bsaul
the easiest thing would obviously be to comply with the rules even if they
seem completely unfair. However in the long run, i think most developers
understand what is at stake here, and support the decision.

But of course i may be completely wrong...

~~~
jamil7
Yeah fair point. I guess we'll see how it all plays out. Personally I'm really
hoping for some app store regulation changes at the very least.

